# Shell Vacation Club Questions



## TS_Fan (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello,

I am a total newbie to timeshares but I am enthralled with the possibilities.  We went to Hawaii last week and went to a Shell Vacation Club presentation and it sounded fantastic…but I resisted the urge to buy from the developer because I thought maybe a better price existed in the resale market.  And lo and behold I find this forum… Thank you all SOOO much for all of the info.

I have read ALL of the threads on the board that have to do with SVC (Thanks MUCH CatLover) but I still have a bunch of questions that I would love to find out about before I jump into buying.  Any information that anyone can provide is GREATLY appreciated.

Questions:

Is there a reason not to buy points on eBay?  There seems to be very good deals out there, other than reading the fine print on home club, use year, and maintenance fees is there another reason not to buy there?
Why are SVC points so much less expensive than other vacation club systems?
How much is reasonable to pay resale for SVC points?
Are all resale SVC points within a home area equal?
Is there any way to see how many points each of the resorts costs before buying into the SVC timeshare system?
How many points is a week in a 1 & 2-bedroom at, Whistler BC, San Diego, and Vino Bella?
Are all maintenance fees within a given home area calculated in the same way?  Is there a formula (Hawaii home club)?  Does it matter if you have combined points from more than one resale within the same home club?
How difficult is it to trade Hawaii for another destination through RCI?
What is the conversion between RCI points and SVC points?
Can the resort increase the number of points (as well as the maintenance fee increases) that are required for a one week stay? Ex: If I have 5,000 points and that’s equal to 1-week at XYZ resort in Hawaii, can they raise it to 6,000 points so that my 5,000 points are no longer enough for a week stay)?  If so, then aren’t points worth MUCH less than a deeded week that can’t be taken away or diluted?

Thanks for your time and input. :whoopie: 

Chester (TS_Newbie)


----------



## chellej (Nov 15, 2010)

TS_Fan said:


> Hello,
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## lease1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Your concern in question #10 is exactly why I would NEVER buy points. I own Hawaii WEEKS and they can never alter that as they could with points! I just don't trust them!!!

John
Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## shellboy (Nov 22, 2010)

The number of points within the Hawaii Club is fixed. The only way to add more points is to add a new resort to the Hawaii Club with its allocated points. Within the existing Hawaii Club there are several resorts. Points required could be increased at a particular resort , due to high demand, but points required at a different Shell Hawaii resort would have to be lowered to compensate, as the total Shell Hawaii Club points total is fixed. As far as I know, this has never happened.


----------



## CharlesS (Nov 22, 2010)

*Points are fixed by contract*



lease1 said:


> I own Hawaii WEEKS and they can never alter that as they could with points! I just don't trust them!!!  John


I don't own SVC Points but do own BGVC Points.  My contract with BGVC specifies the number of points associated with my property.  They can't change the point value of my contract.  Now RCI can change the value of what I can get with my points, but RCI can change the trading power of a fixed week also.  

Charles


----------

